# Rapid Strep



## Partha (Jul 20, 2009)

*87650 Vs 87880 for rapid strep test?

Thanks!*


----------



## kbarron (Jul 20, 2009)

We use 87880


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 20, 2009)

Agree...87880

Strep A testing kits are those that produce results ,at the time of service, and can be interpreted visually.


----------



## LOVE2CODE (Jul 20, 2009)

partha said:


> *87650 vs 87880 for rapid strep test?
> 
> Thanks!*



87880 is the correct code


----------



## ajimenez54 (Aug 5, 2009)

87880


----------

